# Girl wants a board



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You might want to post in the board section, include your stats...weight, height, boot size, rider style preference and ect.
BA and Wiredsport can give great info and you might look at Shay's stuff

Shayboarder.com | The World of Snowboarding Through Fembot Eyes


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jellemi said:


> I had a much easier time researching for my BF and choosing his gear than I am for me - There is soooo much less info for womens boards


Couldn't you demo and buy a board on your trip? To get an idea what shape you like.
BTW: You dont NEED to get a womens board at all costs... you could also get a men's with rather narrow waist.


----------



## Jellemi (Jun 12, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance but I have never created a thread on a forum before
How do I move this into the board section?


----------



## Jellemi (Jun 12, 2013)

Have moved this thread to the board section


----------

